
Slideflight: the new way to share PowerPoints - Slideflightgmbh
https://www.slideflight.com/en
======
slideflight
Thanks for your comment Kudos! The idea of Slideflight was to learn PowerPoint
something new. We totally agree that it is time to bring the number one
presentation tool into the 21. century. With Slideflight, we enable the user
to share and present his PowerPoint slides live on the mobile devices of the
audience.

------
herbst
I would prefer if you kept PowerPoint dying, but this looks very cute and like
a nice addition to bring it into the 21. century. Kudos

